
The hype about super-fast broadband subsidies - cawel
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13024563
======
gravitycop
_One study suggests that increasing broadband penetration in a typical
American state by a percentage point raises employment by 0.2-0.3% a year. The
idea that governments should be pouring money into broadband seems so self-
evident that operators and equipment-makers have been rubbing their hands with
glee._

Why not simply give individuals money, and let them set their own priorities?
Then, if they _wanted_ broadband, they could buy broadband. If they instead
felt that _other_ tools or needs were more pressing, they could buy those
instead.

